
How the Virus Got Out - outworlder
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/22/world/coronavirus-spread.html
======
bradj
This is excellent journalism.

------
jiveturkey
Very nice. But I fear it will add fuel to Trump's "china virus" blame
strategy, with negative long term consequences.

It's too bad there isn't more analysis, like could it have been stopped.
Obviously it can't be stopped at 4 cases (you don't yet understand what you
are looking at). And China's delayed action made it too late to contain it to
Wuhan. But could they even have contained it? When there are few cases,
lockdown seems overkill and people just don't believe it. Even today, with all
we know, people are frolicking at beaches and clubs and bars, and our leaders
are saying one thing (stay home) and doing another (visibly going out for
social gatherings). So, even had China instituted lockdowns early, likely
there would have been more violation. And once it escaped Wuhan, every other
city would have had to react perfectly.

